# cylinder head work, who is there and where?



## gtrnewbb (Nov 12, 2016)

i am looking to get some combustion chamber work done to remove squish bands and maybe some mild porting on the intake . 
i have an rb26 head and i am in the uk.
is there anyone up north that is recommended?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Home - Ric Wood


----------

